# Problem bei Debian PDC mit LDAP



## kleinemade (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich Linux Neuling bin, habe ich versucht Anhand des folgendes HowTo's einen Debian Lenny PDC mit LDAP Backend zu erstellen.
http://samba-ldap.de/node/46

Bei der Installation und Konfiguration gab es keine Probleme leider kann ich mich nicht mit einem Windows Rechner an der Domäne anmelden.

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung "Unbekannter Benutzer oder falsches Kennwort"

allerdings sind die eingaben die machen zu 100% richtig.
Ich versuche nun schon seid einigen Tagen eine Lösung zu finden komme aber irgendwie auf keinen grünen Zweig, da ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht gut genug auskenne.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

die einzigen Angaben die laut HowTo nicht funktioniert haben waren die beiden Befehle

-# chown -R root:"Domain Users" /home/samba/
-# chmod 770 root:"Domain Users" /home/samba/

Da bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das er Domain Users nicht kennt.

Allerdings ist der Befehl -# smbldap-populate ohne Fehlermeldung durchgelaufen.

Bitte helft mir .

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß

kleinemade


----------



## contibot (27. Apr. 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mir das ganze Howto auch mal angeschaut und mehrmals jetzt installiert aber habe ähnliche Probleme.
Nur bekomme ich nichtmal eine Benutzernamen / Passwortabfrage sondern findet er die Domain erst gar nicht. DNS und WINS habe ich eigetragen aber mehr als einen DNS Timeout erhalte ich nicht.


```
-# chown -R root:"Domain Users" /home/samba/
-# chmod 770 root:"Domain Users" /home/samba/
 
Da bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das er Domain Users nicht kennt.
```
Das habe ich auch aber ich denke nicht das dies daran liegt das die Domain nicht erreichbar ist


----------



## sentinel (27. Apr. 2009)

*Ebenso Problem bei Debian PDC mit LDAP*

Hi,

genau wie bei Euch ist bei mir das gleiche Problem aufgetreten. Trotz sauberem Durchlauf von "smbldap-populate" kommt die Fehlermeldung bei chmod ....! Allerdings sind die Berechtigungen für /home/samba richtig gesetzt (zeigt zumindestens der mc an).
Desweiteren sollte es "getent group" heissen und nicht "groups".

Weiteres Problem: beim booten erscheint die Fehlermeldung das der ldap Server nicht gefunden wird. 

Ansonsten vielen Dank für das gute How To zum aufsetzen des Servers.

cu sentinel


----------



## kleinemade (27. Apr. 2009)

*Probleme*

Hallo, 

also soweit ich nun in Erfahrung gebracht habe sind die beiden Befehle an dieser Stelle gar nicht so wichtig, bzw. die Domänenanmeldung sollte trotzdem funktionieren.
Dieses Problem scheint also eine andere Ursache zu haben.

Das Problem das er Pc am Anfang etwas länger braucht um zu booten und einen Fehlermacht das der LDAP Server nicht gefunden werden kann, habe ich auch, allerdings sagt der Author des HowTo's dazu das dies normal ist weil der LDAP Server zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht steht.

Bleibt also weiterhin das Problem mit der Domänenanmeldung

Gruß

kleinemade


----------



## sentinel (27. Apr. 2009)

*Probleme*

Hi,

funktionieren bei Euch die beiden Befehle nicht? -denn chown.... funktioniert bei mir.
noch ne Frage was steht bei "getent group" in der Zeile:

Domain Users:*:513:

thx u. cu sentinel


----------



## contibot (27. Apr. 2009)

Hi,
also die fehlermeldung beim booten bekomme ich auch aber wer weiter schaut der sieht das der ldap erst später geladen wird daher ist das logisch.
der  chmod 770 root:"Domain Users" /home/samba/ BEfehl läuft bei mir auch in einen fehler wird aber scheinbar ausgeführt da die berechtigungen richtig gesetzt sind.
Ich habe mir zusätzlich noch bind9 installiert danach ging auch die Domain anmeldung. 
Das einzigste was noch nicht läuft ist das anlegen der Benutzerordner. Werder bei Profil noch der home Ordner werden angelegt. Das sollte noch mit dem Anlegen des Benutzer bzw. bei der ersten Domainanmeldung passieren , oder ?!


----------



## contibot (27. Apr. 2009)

Domain Admins:*:512:root
Domain Users:*:513:
Domain Guests:*:514:
Domain Computers:*:515:
Administrators:*:544:
Account Operators:*:548:
Print Operators:*:550:
Backup Operators:*:551:
Replicators:*:552:

das sieht alles gut aus


----------



## kleinemade (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

also bei mit zeigt der Befehl "getent group" nur die lokalen Gruppen an.
Diese Anzeige


> Domain Admins:*:512:root
> Domain Users:*:513:
> Domain Guests:*:514:
> Domain Computers:*:515:
> ...


erhalte ich leider nicht.

Hmm das mit bind9 werde ich mal probieren, allerdings sollte die Domänenanmeldung doch auch ohne DNS laufen, ich meine nur der WINS Server ist wichtig.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren beleeren.

Gruß 
kleinemade


----------



## contibot (27. Apr. 2009)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe sollte es ohne DNS laufen allerdings habe ich dauernd DNS Fehlermeldungen bekommen daher habe ich Bind einfach mal installiert. Hatte da ein Howto was zwar für Ubunto war aber danach habe ich ich gerichtet. Ich kann aber auch nicht zu 100% sagen das es daran lag da ich noch einiges mehr geändert habe. Die Anmeldung läuft nun nur die Profil und User Ordner werden eben nicht angelegt. Melde ich mich als root an am Windows funktioniert es wiederum prächtig. Profil wird übertragen und der Persönliche Ordner ist auch erreichbar


----------



## sentinel (30. Apr. 2009)

*Verlaufsbericht*

Hi,

will nur mal meine (-) testergebnisse hier beschreiben (vielleicht hilft es ja):

ich habe den user  root im usermanager von xp angelegt und danach wurde der xp-client in die domäne MUSTER aufgenommen (vorher ging es nicht).
in der netzwerkumgebung wurde dann dieser xp-client auch richtig unter dieser domäne angezeigt. auf die dort angezeigte netzwerkressource vom sambaserver konnte ich nach anmeldung mit root zugreifen.
anschliessend habe ich den xp-client neugestartet und habe versucht mich mit root u. anderen domänenaccounts (hatte ich schon vorher im phpldapadmin angelegt) anzumelden. leider ging das nicht. ich habe dann den user root auf dem xp-clienten wieder gelöscht. dann konnte ich mich mit root nicht mehr am debien server direkt anmelden . musste dann dem root per usermod ein neues home geben, dann ging es wieder.


Irgendwelche Ideen dann schreibt! 

Mein Ziel ist es einen  pdc als dns-server mit Profilverwaltung und homes (fileprinter)  etc. mit debien lenny für xp-clients aufzusetzen. leider bin ich mit diesem howto nicht dazu in der lage.

cu sentinel


----------



## sentinel (30. Apr. 2009)

*Verlaufsbericht die 2.*

HI,

nachdem der xp-client wie beschrieben in die domäne aufgenommen wurde. kann ich mich jetzt auch mit jedem im phpldapadmin angelegten user auf diesem xp-client an der domäne muster anmelden. dafür habe ich folgende  verzeichnisse angelegt: /home/users/Domain Users

allerdings sind die user admins auf dem xp-client und es wird kein profil angelegt und es wird kein laufwerk h: angelegt. D.h. anmelden kann ich mich aber das wars auch schon.

vielleicht kann ja mal einer feedback geben!


cu sentinel


----------



## mondragon (4. Aug. 2009)

*Problem besteht immer noch*

Hallo Sentinel

hast du schon eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden...hänge genau an der gleichen Stelle fest und habe dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden...ist ja schon ein paar Tage her, seit deinem letzten Eintrag...

Gruß


----------

